# Tree trimming, redneck style.



## Mizer (Aug 20, 2012)

Red neck Tree service
I had a good sized branch from a dead RO hanging over my drive and power line. I didn't want to throw a rope over it for fear of it getting hung in the wires so I went to the the trusty 12 gauge. Dove season is coming up soon anyway so it gave me a little practice.
[video=youtube]http://youtu.be/XJjRBMinUHY[/video]


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 20, 2012)

Are you going to mount it-looks like a real trophy. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 20, 2012)

The dog sure was excited till he realized -all that shootin and all ya got was a darn limb.............:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## DKMD (Aug 20, 2012)

Obviously, the next step is to see if you can down an entire tree that way... More beer and ammo!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice job Brian. Did you just use birdshot or did you load some 00/000/0000 buck in there?



DKMD said:


> Obviously, the next step is to see if you can down an entire tree that way... More beer and ammo!



I don't want to derail his thread so I won't post it here, but I dropped a couple of entire trees with a .44 Mag. Well my neighbor actually pulled the trigger. You can see the video of it on page two in the logging section entitled "Felling the Easy and Fun Way".


----------



## Mizer (Aug 20, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Nice job Brian. Did you just use birdshot or did you load some 00/000/0000 buck in there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think I remember that video.
I just used bird shot, it took about 10 rounds to get it down. It was hanging on by about four poison oak/ivy vines and at the end by just one small one. It is amazing how much weight a vine will hold (unless you are swinging from one about 15 feet in the air).


----------



## Mizer (Aug 20, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you going to mount it-looks like a real trophy. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> ...


I think I got the right one. If not I have a bunch more shells.


----------

